# call out for squatting stories,pics,poems ect



## dusty press (Sep 3, 2009)

After the publication of Squat, Skip and Stop Shopping Zine (an outreach project introducing people to the ideas of living for free off the waste of society) we are calling for more stories, tales and legends from the past few years, of scavenging, reappropriating and subsisting off the dreggs of capitalism!

the attached poster explains more.

please send all entries to [email protected]

the deadline is September the 20th so get writing.


[email protected]
dustypress x


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 3, 2009)

I did a basic search of your request there and found identical posts on bristol.indymedia and squatter.org/uk. Both had links to a generic WP blog dated April of this year. Your bio on here has nothing other than you're a female. Your email on squatter.org/uk is [email protected]. Didn't really strike me as a female connotation. Your email on here is different as well. Live.com is notorious for spam abuse as I deal with them 24/7 on my site. Now mujinga.net had some stuff and if that's you that would be somewhat of a plus.

Is there somewhere people could go and read your past publication(s), more about you and your cause (as your WP blog lists NOTHING), how the material is used and/or copyrighted, etc.?

Call me skeptical, but it is the 21st Century and if I send in my hard work I'd kinda like to know how it is going to be used and by whom.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice to know some people still look into things!


----------



## Loaf (Sep 4, 2009)

This isn't a fake I promise. I read the zine publication while in Europe!
and actually is that libby from Bristol and Brighton? You know Hollis and Mads? It is Marcel! They do publishing on stories of alternative lifestyles and connect squatters around England. I don't think they put credit to people as to keep it anonymous but, I don't remember. I mean besides what does it matter who wrote it! I would write it just to share a nice story, you know? If you want credit I am sure you could ask anyways so as to avoid plagarism... Either way it is real and isn't spam!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 4, 2009)

addressing loaf: with most folks it's not so much 'copyright' although if i'm gonna spend my time, effort and money on something for others to make money on i should at least get the credit. what this thread does is bring to the forefront the fact that folks jump on StP and start asking for all kinds of shit w/o having neither the time nor decency to fill in the profile. ANY time someone on here asks for something and doesn't put shit about themselves my alarm bells go off. first, is it spam. second, is it someone in the government pumping for information. third, by not filling out anything it speaks to the psychological profile of the individual; someone who EXPECTS something for nothing. out of all the above, the third type of person i detest to point of throwing him or her off a moving train!!!!

in this thread's example they _perhaps_ turn out to be legit. see, taking StP as an example matt has the forum, but it is butressed by his main site's blog. both of the formats have credibility in the fact that they are filled out, maintained and participatory. this dusty press that you cosign loaf simply took some free wordpress blog from its free host added nothing to it except a bootlegged picture and then expect folks to jump on the bandwagon.

my final two cents are thatthat folks should remain vigilant. catagorically goes back to simply throwing on the black flag and getting some piercings doesn't make an anarchist just as having a laminated copy of the CCG doesn't make a hobo.


----------



## Loaf (Sep 7, 2009)

I get what your saying entirely. If it is who I think it is, then I understand why they wouldn't fill out this stuff. I do definitely see your point though when there is no effort to fill out the information it could send a red flag.
I'll try and contact them and let them know. Get them to introduce themselves and explain more what they are trying to do. Rather than just signing up and expecting help right away.


----------

